# Breeding lineup for Spring 2010



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Planning for a mid October breeding, this will be "experimental" as both have shared lines. registerable AGS and NDGA nigi's
Hollow Ache R Binkey








Rockabilly Ranch Chief









Unregistered pygmy/nigi pets. Planning a mid October breeding
Angel








Teddy









FF Bailey unregistered pygmy/nigi pets, planning a first of October breeding.








Hank: unregistered pygmy








Pedigree's can be seen on my website. Input on wether the kids from Binkey and Chief _should_ be registered is appreciated.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The reason for these pairings:
Binky already had twin does to Hank...not by my choice :wink: And I don't really want to pay a stud fee or transport her to have her bred because I have Chief, even though they are Aunt/Nephew....which is why this is an experimental breeding, she is also polled and though Chiefs breeder says he was horned and disbudded, Chief has thrown 5 polled kids out of 8 and with 3 different does, so I will be very anxious to see if these kids are "normal".

Though Angel's udder is very disappointing to me, she is milkable though not very capacious and she fed her babies very well the last 2 freshenings...this pairing is for pets with color as they really surprised me with the kids they had this past Spring. Teddy will be neutered after she settles as he has grown to be a very aggressive buck and has gotten taller than I like.

Bailey is a FF and so that Hank has a purpose here as he is Angel and pet Heidi's daddy, Bailey will be the only doe he covers.
Bailey's dams udder was decent for a pygmy/nigi cross, nice teats and high rear so I am anxious to see if I can replace Angel as a milker.In a week or two Honey Hollow Penny will join my little registered nigi herd and will likely be bred next fall to Chief.

Chief throws very dairy like kids, dainty in leg and long in body, small at birth too.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would be pretty nervous about the pairing with Chief and Binky. . . none of the three does Chief bred were polled? If not, that is awfully strange. 

Nice breedings you have planned!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sure it will be all right and I am 99% positive all goats will be normal :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, each of the does that had the polled kids had horns.

I too think the kids will be fine, it's not like they are very close in bloodlines, it's the possible polled thing that has me nervous.

Binky's sire and dam were polled and she's obviously normal, Chiefs dam was polled his sire horned.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow hank is handsome, good luck with your pairings!! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank You Katrina....he's my boy!

The pics never really show his true size  He is 18" at the shoulder and a very mild mannered boy.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow he's small! pics dont show his size for sure. oh well he's a beaut!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, it's that time of year already. My folks moved one of their Saanen bucks by the doe pen today-so hopefully within a week or two the breeding season will begin here. Although hopefully none of my does end up having those Saanen cross things.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Babies, babies and babies! The time has arrived already. Can't wait to see the new arrivals of 2010! I think you'll be fine with your breedings too.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> I too think the kids will be fine, it's not like they are very close in bloodlines, it's the possible polled thing that has me nervous.


Yeah, that's what I meant. I'd be more nervous about the polled thing than if they are too closely related but it should all be fine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is just odd to me that a "horned and disbudded" buck would be throwing polled kids :shrug: 

Even wierder is the fact that though Angel is horned, her dam and maternal grandsire are polled and her doeling to Chief was horned :?

Chief's dam and maternal grandparents were polled, his sire disbudded :shrug:


----------

